# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  برای رفع خستگی و خواب الودگی و افزایش انرژی چی خوبه؟

## tataloo

سلام.من خیلی زود انرژی کم میارم یعنی اگه امروز مثلا 12 ساعت درس بخونم فرداش کلا حال و حوصله ی هیچ کاریو ندارم و صبحش که میخام بیدار شم کلا چشمام اصلا باز نمیشه و یه سردرد عجیب میگیرم نهایت یه نیم ساعت بخونم دیگه انگار سوزن بیهوشی زدن بهم مجبورمیشم تا ظهرش بگیرم بخابم!یعنی یکی دو روز بکوب میخونم یه روز حداقل از بین میره بخاطر اینکه اون انرژی لازم نرو ندارم!یعنی امروز مثلا 12 ساعت میخونم فرداش تا ظهر میخابم نخابم اصلا نمیتونم بلند شم درس بخونم عصرش هم کلا احساس خواب الودگی خیلی دارم!و این موضوع اعصابمو ریخته بهم چون من باید روزی 12 ساعت حداقلش درس بخونم!ولی نمیدونم چطور این مشکلو رفعش کنم!واسه افزایش انرژی و اینکه ضعف بدنیت از بین بره و این خواب الودگیه کم بشه چه دارویی خوبه!یه قرصی چیزی هست بتونه این مشکلو رفع کنه!لطفا از این پیشنهادا ندین که بدنت عادت نداره و باید کم کم شروع کنی به خوندن تا بدنت عادت کنه و...اینا من مجبورم روزی حداقل 12 ساعت نان استاپ بدون کم و زیاد کردن ساعت مطالعه درس بخونم این که دو روز بکوب بخونم یه روزش ****** بره اینطوری من نمیتونم اون چیزی که تو ذهنمه رو اجراییش کنم.ولی همش ضعف بدنی شدید دارم.دکتر هم رفتم بعد کلی چکاپ گفت فقط یکم ویتامین دی بدنت کمه و مشکلی نداری قرص ویتامین دی هم نوشت ولی مشکلو حل نکرد..کلافه شدم از این وضعیت کسی دارویی قرصی چیزی سراغ نداره انرژی رو 10000 برابر افزایش بده :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Frozen

*سلام منم دقیقا مشکل شمارو دارم !
بهم گفتن نوشابه انرژی زا مثل هایپ و رد بول اینا بخور ! اما خوردن اونا هرروز هرروز کبد رو بشدت از بین میبره 
منم نمیدونم چیکار کنم
دوستان اگه نظری دارید بگید...ممنون*

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*شما رو نمیدونم ولی من قهوه ک میخورم کلا خواب از سرم میپره و تا صبح بیدارم و به زور باید ب مغزم التماس کنم ک خوابم ببره

حالا یه سری میرن نسکافه و هات چاکلت میخورن میرن تو خواب عمیق میگن این چی بود گفتی!

اگه تبلیغ نباشه  قهوه فوری گلد رو پیشنهاد میدم،چون حال قهوه دم کردنو و دم و دستگاه راه انداختن ندارم.*

----------


## tataloo

> *شما رو نمیدونم ولی من قهوه ک میخورم کلا خواب از سرم میپره و تا صبح بیدارم و به زور باید ب مغزم التماس کنم ک خوابم ببره
> 
> حالا یه سری میرن نسکافه و هات چاکلت میخورن میرن تو خواب عمیق میگن این چی بود گفتی!
> 
> اگه تبلیغ نباشه  قهوه فوری گلد رو پیشنهاد میدم،چون حال قهوه دم کردنو و دم و دستگاه راه انداختن ندارم.*


من یه مدت تا صبح شبا بیدار بودم و به جاش تا ظهر میخابیدم ولی واقعا خوب نیس این مدلی هم ریتم ادم بهم میریزه هم واسه بدن کلی ضرر داره من امتجان کردم ادم تو صبح خیلی بهتر درس یاد میگیره تا بخاد شب درس بخونه.ضمن اینکه اگه شب میخونی تا صبح بیداری روز کنکور ****** میری بهتره ادم ریتم خوابش رو درست کنه.من مشکلم اینه ترمز میبرم وسط کار یعنی دیروز 12 ساعت خوندم امروز رو هم حساب کنم 4-5 ساعت هم نمیرسم بخونم چون صبح تا ظهرش مجبوور شدم بخوابم یعنی صبح هم بیدار شدم ولی یه لحظه هم نمیتونستم بشینم بخونم  اصلا چشام باز نمیشد.حالا این مدلی که میشه من کلا اون روزو از دست میدم چون خیلی اعصابم بهم میریزه وقتی برنامه هام رو این خواب و ضعف لعنتی بهم میریزه.
این قهوه فری گلد که میگی چجوره چه فرقی با قهوه های دیگه داره؟

----------


## B.R

وای واقعا منم همین مشکلو دارم ی روز ساعت ۶ صب بیدارم ی روز ۱۲ ساعت خوابم 
واقعا خسته شدم و از همه چی جا موندم
قهوه ام ک میخورم انگار لالایی برام 
هرکی میدونه راهنمایی کنه منم واقعا نیاز دارم ب بیداری 
قرص کافئینم امتحان کردم خوب نبود اصلا

----------


## zansia

هرکاری میکنی دنبال قرص خوردن نباش. من دوستم سال کنکور دنبال فرص بود بهش گفتن ریتالین بخور ما خوردیم خوب بود و این حرف ها 
شروع کرد به مصرف یه هفته توپ خوند از هفته دوم حالش بد شد تا جایی که چند روز بیمارستان بستری بود و تا چند ماه هم حالش خوب نبود وقتیم حالش بهتر شد مشکل تمرکز کردن شدیدی براش پیش اومد و در نهایت اون سال برای کنکور نتونست درست بخونه و موند پشت کنکور (اون شهریور قرص رو مصرف کرده بود تا بهمن شدید درگیر عوارضش بود بعدشم نمیتونست ساعت مطالعه بیشتر از دو سه ساعت مطالعه کنه)

به طور کلی بیخیال دارو شو واقعا. مگر اینکه بری پزشک و زیرنظر پزشک و با تجویز اون دارویی مصرف کنی

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام.من خیلی زود انرژی کم میارم یعنی اگه امروز مثلا 12 ساعت درس بخونم فرداش کلا حال و حوصله ی هیچ کاریو ندارم و صبحش که میخام بیدار شم کلا چشمام اصلا باز نمیشه و یه سردرد عجیب میگیرم نهایت یه نیم ساعت بخونم دیگه انگار سوزن بیهوشی زدن بهم مجبورمیشم تا ظهرش بگیرم بخابم!یعنی یکی دو روز بکوب میخونم یه روز حداقل از بین میره بخاطر اینکه اون انرژی لازم نرو ندارم!یعنی امروز مثلا 12 ساعت میخونم فرداش تا ظهر میخابم نخابم اصلا نمیتونم بلند شم درس بخونم عصرش هم کلا احساس خواب الودگی خیلی دارم!و این موضوع اعصابمو ریخته بهم چون من باید روزی 12 ساعت حداقلش درس بخونم!ولی نمیدونم چطور این مشکلو رفعش کنم!واسه افزایش انرژی و اینکه ضعف بدنیت از بین بره و این خواب الودگیه کم بشه چه دارویی خوبه!یه قرصی چیزی هست بتونه این مشکلو رفع کنه!لطفا از این پیشنهادا ندین که بدنت عادت نداره و باید کم کم شروع کنی به خوندن تا بدنت عادت کنه و...اینا من مجبورم روزی حداقل 12 ساعت نان استاپ بدون کم و زیاد کردن ساعت مطالعه درس بخونم این که دو روز بکوب بخونم یه روزش ****** بره اینطوری من نمیتونم اون چیزی که تو ذهنمه رو اجراییش کنم.ولی همش ضعف بدنی شدید دارم.دکتر هم رفتم بعد کلی چکاپ گفت فقط یکم ویتامین دی بدنت کمه و مشکلی نداری قرص ویتامین دی هم نوشت ولی مشکلو حل نکرد..کلافه شدم از این وضعیت کسی دارویی قرصی چیزی سراغ نداره انرژی رو 10000 برابر افزایش بده


شکر و از زندگیت حذف کن کلا جاش خرما عسل بخور، قهوه اورجینال پیدا کن دم کن روزی دو فنجون بخور 
کلا دیگه پدیده خواب باهات غریب میشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## God_of_war

این دردیه که دوا نداره فقط به انگیزه طرف بستگی داره. خوشا بحال اونایی که از اول تیر سال قبل تا الان منظم روزی ۷ ۸ ساعت خوندن و نیازی نداشتن مثل ما الان ۱۴ ۱۵ ساعت بخونن البته اگه بتونیم‌ این تایم رو واقعا با کیفیت بخونیم هر قهوه و نسکافه ای رو امتحان کردم اصلا راه نداره.

----------


## zansia

> وای واقعا منم همین مشکلو دارم ی روز ساعت ۶ صب بیدارم ی روز ۱۲ ساعت خوابم 
> واقعا خسته شدم و از همه چی جا موندم
> قهوه ام ک میخورم انگار لالایی برام 
> هرکی میدونه راهنمایی کنه منم واقعا نیاز دارم ب بیداری 
> قرص کافئینم امتحان کردم خوب نبود اصلا


قهورو حواستون باشه باید قبل از اینکه خوابتون بگیره مصرف کنین اگر وقتی خوابتون گرفته مصرف کنین احتمال زیاد خواب آلودگی بیشتر میشه ولی وقتی هنوز خوابتون نگرفته مصرف کنین در اون حالت باعث سرحالی میشه (البته بازم ممکنه یه عده اینجوری نباشن)
و اینکه اگر دوز مصرفی قهوه بالا باشه و کلا زیاد قهوه مصرف کنین بعد یه مدت اثرش روی بدن کم میشه

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

1-هدف داشته باشین
2-از مادر یا مخصوصا پدر کمک بگیرین و ازشون بخواید به زور هم که شده صبح بیدارتون کنه
3-به هر قیمتی که شده 12 خواب باشین
4-صبح یه قهوه که بخورین کارتون راه میفته
5-دوش آب سرد هم خوبه
6-دارو وقرص رو کلا توصیه نمیکنم

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*هفته ای 2 تا 3 بار قرص جوشان بخور حتما . و قرصی بخور که توش جنسینگ باشه  مثل رد جنسینگ . البته برای قرص جنسینگ بهتره بری داروخونه و از داروساز بپرسی که مثلا هر روز بخوری یا نه . چون انواعش فرق داره . بعضی از ویتامینا اسمشون جنسینگه بعضیا داخلشون فقط عصاره جنسینگ هست . اصلی و فرعی هم دارن .*

----------


## maryam6

*من خودم دقیقا عین شمام همش چرت میزدم سر کتابام اول اینکه 7 ساعت کامل بخواب نتونستی 6 ساعت بخواب کمتر نشه که اگه بشه عین نعشه ای ها میشی دوم اینکه یه کار خوبی که میکنم یه آبپاش گذاشتم کنارم هروقت چرت زدم یه دونه میپاشم تو صورتم اینم میتونه کمکت کنه سوم اینکه غذا کم بخور فرقی نداره صبحونه؛ناهار؛شام هرچی؛اها یه چیز دیگه هم اینکه آب زیاد بخور در طول روز و بین درس خوندن چیزی نخور چون اینجوری بدنت آب روغن قاطی میکنه و نمیدونه رو خوردنت تمرکز کنه یا رو درس خوندنت!*

----------


## Unicorn_m

به نظر من مهم ترین مسئله تنظیم ساعت خواب و بیداریه که به بدنت عادت بدی فلان ساعت باید بخوابی و فلان ساعت باید بیدار شی...زمان میبره ها ولی می ارزه...ترجیحا اول صبح ساعت ۶،۷ بیدار شو،صبحانه بخور تو صبحانه چیزای شیرین بخور حتما برای کشش مغز و اینا...بعد صبحانه هم یه لیوان چای یا قهوه تلخ بخور...ببین شیرین نه هاااا...تلخ باشه...یه فلاکسی چیزیم بذار دم دستت وسط درس هر وقت خسته شدی و حس خواب آلودگی داشتی یه استکان چای تلخ بخور...نرمش هم خیلی خوبه...به شخصه تجربه داشتم وسط درس جنازه بودم رفتم نیم ساعت ورزش کردم شارژ شدم...
عصر اگه میخوابی سعی کن این کارو نکنی خودتو عادت بده اگه وسط روز خیلییی خسته شدی برو یه جای کاملا آروم و تاریک نیم ساعت یه چرت بزن...باید کنترلش کنیا البته!از دستت در بره تایمت رفته...باید عادت بدی بدنتو که به این تایمای نیم ساعته رضایت بده...
شب هم خب یه تایم معقول و خوب بخواب...بستگی داره به بدنت که چقدر خواب لازم داری ولی بهترینش به نظرم ۶ تا ۷ ساعته...بیشتر از این تایمتو هدر میده و کسلت میکنه کمترشم بازدهیتو به شدت کاهش میده...
امیدوارم به کارت بیاد^~^

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


من یه مدت تا صبح شبا بیدار بودم و به جاش تا ظهر میخابیدم ولی واقعا خوب نیس این مدلی هم ریتم ادم بهم میریزه هم واسه بدن کلی ضرر داره من امتجان کردم ادم تو صبح خیلی بهتر درس یاد میگیره تا بخاد شب درس بخونه.ضمن اینکه اگه شب میخونی تا صبح بیداری روز کنکور ****** میری بهتره ادم ریتم خوابش رو درست کنه.من مشکلم اینه ترمز میبرم وسط کار یعنی دیروز 12 ساعت خوندم امروز رو هم حساب کنم 4-5 ساعت هم نمیرسم بخونم چون صبح تا ظهرش مجبوور شدم بخوابم یعنی صبح هم بیدار شدم ولی یه لحظه هم نمیتونستم بشینم بخونم  اصلا چشام باز نمیشد.حالا این مدلی که میشه من کلا اون روزو از دست میدم چون خیلی اعصابم بهم میریزه وقتی برنامه هام رو این خواب و ضعف لعنتی بهم میریزه.
این قهوه فری گلد که میگی چجوره چه فرقی با قهوه های دیگه داره؟


فرقش اینه که دیگه دم کردن نمیخواد.دو تا قاشق چای خوری قهوه رو با دو تا قاشق چای خوری شکر قاطی می کنی و اب تقریبا جوش بهش میزنی میشه قهوه.دیگه قهوه جوش و این چیزام نمیخواد.
خواب آلودگی به عوامل زیادی بستگی داره اگه آزمایش خونت کاملا اوکی بوده و کم خونی نداشتی،میتونه به خاطر کم آبی بدن باشه.کلا کم آبی بدنو بی حال می کنه.


در مورد دوازدا ساعت خوندنت میشه بگی این دوازده ساعت چطوری پر میشه؟ مثلا ۴ ۴ ۴ یا ۵ ۴ ۳ یا کلا بی قاعده؟*

----------


## tataloo

> شکر و از زندگیت حذف کن کلا جاش خرما عسل بخور، قهوه اورجینال پیدا کن دم کن روزی دو فنجون بخور 
> کلا دیگه پدیده خواب باهات غریب میشه


حالا این وسط قهوه ی اورجینال رو چجوری از غیر اورجینالش تشخیص بدیم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## tataloo

> *من خودم دقیقا عین شمام همش چرت میزدم سر کتابام اول اینکه 7 ساعت کامل بخواب نتونستی 6 ساعت بخواب کمتر نشه که اگه بشه عین نعشه ای ها میشی دوم اینکه یه کار خوبی که میکنم یه آبپاش گذاشتم کنارم هروقت چرت زدم یه دونه میپاشم تو صورتم اینم میتونه کمکت کنه سوم اینکه غذا کم بخور فرقی نداره صبحونه؛ناهار؛شام هرچی؛اها یه چیز دیگه هم اینکه آب زیاد بخور در طول روز و بین درس خوندن چیزی نخور چون اینجوری بدنت آب روغن قاطی میکنه و نمیدونه رو خوردنت تمرکز کنه یا رو درس خوندنت!*


یعنی عاشق این اختراعات بشریتون هستم :Yahoo (4): پاشیدن آب پاش تو صورت رو اولین باره میشنوم حالا اونم امتحان میکنم :Yahoo (4): حکایت یکی بود میگفت گوشیمو شب میزارم رو زنگ هشدار بعد میزارم توی کمد در کمدو قفل میکنم بعد میرم کلید کمدو میزارم رو پشت بوم :Yahoo (76): میگفت صبحا گوشیش که زنگ میخوره باید بلند شه پاشه بره رو پشت بوم کلیدو بیاره در کمدو باز کنه گوشیشو برداره خلاصه میگفت اینجور صبح زود از خواب بیدار میشه :Yahoo (4): 
من کلا نعشه ام صبح تا شب نمیدونم چه حکایتی توشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> فرقش اینه که دیگه دم کردن نمیخواد.دو تا قاشق چای خوری قهوه رو با دو تا قاشق چای خوری شکر قاطی می کنی و اب تقریبا جوش بهش میزنی میشه قهوه.دیگه قهوه جوش و این چیزام نمیخواد.
> خواب آلودگی به عوامل زیادی بستگی داره اگه آزمایش خونت کاملا اوکی بوده و کم خونی نداشتی،میتونه به خاطر کم آبی بدن باشه.کلا کم آبی بدنو بی حال می کنه.
> 
> 
> در مورد دوازدا ساعت خوندنت میشه بگی این دوازده ساعت چطوری پر میشه؟ مثلا ۴ ۴ ۴ یا ۵ ۴ ۳ یا کلا بی قاعده؟*


این قهوه اسمش فوری گلد هست؟قیمتش چنده
شاید هم بخاطر کم ابی بدن باشه چون من واقعا کم اب میخورم نهایتا روزی دو لیان از فردا باید یه تنگ اب بزارم کنارم هر یه ساعت که درس میخونم یه لیوان اب بخورم !
من دیروز 12 ساعت و نیم خوندم 222222 اینطوری پر میشه هر 2 ساعت ربع ساعت استراحت ولی امروز تا الان یه ساعت خوندم جبران دیروز شد :Yahoo (4): حالا باید حداقل تا امشب 3 ساعت بخونم میانگین این دو روز بشه 8 ساعت!
 البته بخای خوب بخونی باید گوشیتو خاموش کنی یا هر چی برنامه توشه رو پاک کنی قید نتم بزنی تا ساعت مطالعت بره بالا وقتی سرت به چیزی گرم نباشه خود به خود خسته میشی سرتو با کتاب گرم میکنی.من واتساپ و اینستاگراممو پاک کردم واقعا تایمم ازاد شد هر چی فکرش میکنم تلگرامم هم باید پاک کنم گوشیمم باید خاموش کنم اینطور همش حواسم پرت میشه نکنه کسی زنگ بزنه بهم یا پیامکی چیزی بیاد کلا فکرم درگیرش میشه.قید این انجمن هم باید بزنی چون به حد خودش وقت گیره نهایت اخر شب ده مین بیا .خلاصه میکم هر جی راه ارتباطی دور و برته باید رو خودت قطع کنی.
من مشکلم الان اینه یه روز که بکوب میخونم مث دیروز امروزمو از دست میدم اونم چون تا ظهر خواب بودم بیدارم شدم کلا بی حوصله بودم تا 5 عصر هیچ کاری نتونستم بکنم بیدار بودم ولی عملا انگار خواب بودم.یه ساعتی خوندم اونم به زور این مشکلمو حل بشه گوشیو نتو خاموش کنم راحت روزی 12 ساعت شایدم بیشتر بتونم بخونم

----------


## tataloo

> این دردیه که دوا نداره فقط به انگیزه طرف بستگی داره. خوشا بحال اونایی که از اول تیر سال قبل تا الان منظم روزی ۷ ۸ ساعت خوندن و نیازی نداشتن مثل ما الان ۱۴ ۱۵ ساعت بخونن البته اگه بتونیم‌ این تایم رو واقعا با کیفیت بخونیم هر قهوه و نسکافه ای رو امتحان کردم اصلا راه نداره.


اراده و انگیزمون هم باید ببریم بالا.بنظرت اراده و انگیزه رو چجوری اوکیش کنیم.من که هیچی فایل انگیزشی و حرف و اینا روم اثر نمیذاره. خودم سرشار از انگیزم ولی چن روزه بعد یهو فروکش میکنه ترمز میبرم وسط کار.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*قهوه ۱۰۰ گرمی حدودا ۶۰ تومن.

ببین شاید یه روز ک می خونی فشار خیلی بهت میاد مثلا استراحتت بجا نیس.مثلا تایم ۲ ساعت یه کم زیاده و باعث میشه ذهنت خیلی خسته بشه.یه کاری کن ک از ۶ صبح تا ۱۲ ظهر ۴.۵ ساعت،از ۱۲ ظهر تا ۶ عصر ۳.۴۵ و از ۶ عصر تا ۱۲ شب ۳.۴۵. 
اینجوری تایم چُرت میتونی واسه بعدازظهرت بذاری.تایم چُرت نه خواب.کلی انرژیت سیو میشه اینجوری.اگه حواست به تایمای استراحت نباشه فشاری ک تو یه روز بهت میاد باعث میشه فرداش کم بیاری.

من نزدیکای کنکور ک بود بعدازظهرا از شدت خواب حس میکردم تو خواب کتاب دستمه به این مرحله که میرسیدم چشمامو میبستم همون لحظه خوابم میبرد در حد ۵ دقیقه.بعد خودکار از شدت استرس میپریدم بالا و انگار ۱۰۰ تا قرص انرژی زا بالا انداختم.اینو گفتم ک نخواب مگه اینکه به این مرحله از خواب آلودگی برسی.در غیر این صورت با هوای تازه و ورجه وورجه کردن سعی کن خواب از سرت بپره.*

----------


## God_of_war

> اراده و انگیزمون هم باید ببریم بالا.بنظرت اراده و انگیزه رو چجوری اوکیش کنیم.من که هیچی فایل انگیزشی و حرف و اینا روم اثر نمیذاره. خودم سرشار از انگیزم ولی چن روزه بعد یهو فروکش میکنه ترمز میبرم وسط کار.


انگیزه تزریقی نیس باید از رفاه و ارامشی که داری الان مفت تو خونه ای بزنی تا به انگیزه برسی هر چی شرایط سخت تر انگیزه بیشتر حتی علاقه ای هم به کاری نداشته باشی ولی به خاطر شرایط سخت مثل بی پولی مجبور میشی انجام بدی کلیپ انگیزشی کلا بی فایدس چون هر بار که میبینی دوزشو باید زیاد کنی در نهایت باعث میشه هیچ کاری نکنی و فقط رویا پردازی کنی صبح تا شب . دو گروه ادم هس یه دسته از بچگی درس خوندن و با کتاب بزرگ شدن و درس خوندن براشون مثل تفریحه مثل دیدن یه فیلم خوبه گروه دوم که ماییم باید برا درس خوندن یکی سیر کتکمون بزنه هر روز تا انگیزمونو از دست ندیم  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## tataloo

> انگیزه تزریقی نیس باید از رفاه و ارامشی که داری الان مفت تو خونه ای بزنی تا به انگیزه برسی هر چی شرایط سخت تر انگیزه بیشتر حتی علاقه ای هم به کاری نداشته باشی ولی به خاطر شرایط سخت مثل بی پولی مجبور میشی انجام بدی کلیپ انگیزشی کلا بی فایدس چون هر بار که میبینی دوزشو باید زیاد کنی در نهایت باعث میشه هیچ کاری نکنی و فقط رویا پردازی کنی صبح تا شب . دو گروه ادم هس یه دسته از بچگی درس خوندن و با کتاب بزرگ شدن و درس خوندن براشون مثل تفریحه مثل دیدن یه فیلم خوبه گروه دوم که ماییم باید برا درس خوندن یکی سیر کتکمون بزنه هر روز تا انگیزمونو از دست ندیم


من بنظرم من و تو به حد کافی تو شرایط سخت هم بودیم ولی خودمون با درس نخوندن شرایط رو واسه خودمون هی سخت تر کردیم با این که هی افتادیم تو چاله باز خودمونو انداختیم تو چاه و از اشتباهاتمون درس نگرفتیم بخاطر همین هم هی یه سری از اشتباهاتو داریم تکرار میکنیم.به قول تو باید زور بالا سرمون باه وقتی نیس باید خودمون زور بزاریم بالا سر خودمون حالا از هر راهی که شده مثلا یه سوزن باید بزاری کنارمون هی که نخوندیم هی یه سوزن فرو کنیم تو بدن خودمون یا کش یا هر چی که یه تلنگر هی بهمون بخوره بنظرم اینم خوب باشه

----------


## Ngizz

من تو بهمن اینا خیلی خسته بودم به خاطر حجم بالای کارای جمع بندی و هر روز 10،12 ساعت خوندن جوری که رو صندلی می‌نشستم بدن درد میگرفتم بعد رفتم آزمایش خون دادم گفتم شاید چون اکثر دخترا کم خونن منم کم خونی دارم بعد که نتیجش اومد آهنم نه تنها کم نبود بلکه یکم زیادم بود  :Yahoo (23):  بعد مامانم رفت به دکتر گفت دخترم اینجوریه و اینا گفت این از ویتامین دی هست ولی قرصش فایده نداره یه آمپول نوشت نوروبیا نمیدونم همچین چیزی خوب بود انصافا خیلی اون بدن دردمو کاهش داد ولی خیلی درد میگیره لعنتی اینو من نمیگما اکثر اونایی که زدن میگن  :Yahoo (23):  یه قرص دیگه هم بعدش گرفتم انواع اقسام ویتامین و کلسیم اینارو داره چون معمولا خستگی بیش از حد به خاطر کمبود این چیزاست با مشورت داروساز گرفتم ولی نمیدونم آقایون بتونن استفاده کنن یا نه عکس یه زن رو جلد قرصه کشیده و یکمم گرونه به خاطر خارجی بودنش ولی من راضیم. بعد بعدی خستگی روحی هست که بعید میدونم شما الان بهش دچار شده باشی همون آمپوله که اسم دقیقشم نمیدونم بزن چندبار طی چند هفته خوب میشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ngizz

نوروبین اسم دقیقشه الان سرچ کردم. چیز خاصی نداره مثلا دوپینگ کنی ولی خب سرحالت میاره

----------


## iwasaswimmer

گشتم نبود نگرد نیست، چیز جادویی وجود نداره به شما انرژی بده
چایی یا قهوه میتونی مصرف کنی یا قرص کافئین، گلد و سیلور و مرکوری و ترک و کرد و بلوچش برای مصرف شما فرق زیادی نداره همه کافئین دارن، و برای استفاده شما (افزایش هوشیاری و بیدار موندن)، بدن عادت هم نمیکنه  
https://examine.com/nutrition/do-i-n...ycle-caffeine/
البته من خودم ترک کردم مدت زیادیه و اینجوری سرحال ترم، کافئین باید با زمان بندی درست مصرف بشه وگرنه خواب ادمو به هم میریزه
بیدار بودن انگیزه میخواد و باید به خودت انگیزه بدی و خودتو به سختی عادت بدی ... تنها راهش همینه

----------


## iwasaswimmer

نوروبیون هم یه ب کمپلکس بیشتر نیست ... یه قرص مولتی ویتامین مینرال بگیر داروخانه روزی یکی بخور که اگر کمبود خاصی داری برطرف بشه ... (دقت کن زینک هم داشته باشه حتما، کلسیم نداشته باشه بهتره)

----------


## Mysterious

*جسم و ذهنتون عادت نداره به این حجم از کار 
طبیعیه،کاریش نمیشه کرد احتمالا به مرور حل بشه*

----------


## s_hosein_p

> حالا این وسط قهوه ی اورجینال رو چجوری از غیر اورجینالش تشخیص بدیم


فرشگاها قهوه فوری کوپا کوئیک پیدا کن خوبه 
قهوه اگه خوب باشه اخرش به ترشی میزنه

----------


## tataloo

> *جسم و ذهنتون عادت نداره به این حجم از کار 
> طبیعیه،کاریش نمیشه کرد احتمالا به مرور حل بشه*


گفتم که من وقت ندارم بخام به مرور حلش کنم باید فوری مشکلو حل کنم!باید بیشتر از اینا به خودم سخت بگیرم تا بتونم به اون چیزی که میخام برسم!

----------


## Amdanial

**یافت می نشود جسته ایم ما...*

رفیق من خیلی کم میام فروم اما الان که اومدم و تاپیکتو دیدم یادم اومد خودم همین مشکلو داشتم

گفتم یه چند کلمه بنویسم

مشکل همه ی ما اینه که دنبال یه میانبر، یه روش خاص میگردیم و در حالی که چنین چیزی کلا وجود نداره

یکی از اعضای همین فروم حرف قشنگی زد گفت مثل بشر متمدن بشینید و بخونین و همین!

راهش همینه و راه دیگه ای هم نیست

اما باید اینم در نظر داشته باشی که "رهرو آن نیست که گهی تند و گهی خسته رود         رهرو آنست که آهسته و پیوسته رود"

اینو گفتم که بگم چه بخوای و چه نخوای همه چیز به مرور صورت میگیره و اتفاق صفر و تا صد یک شبه نداریم

حتی در مورد انگیزه هم همینه به همون میزان که یه کلیپ انگیزشی میتونه یه انگیزه ی خیلی زیادی رو بلافاصله بهت تزریق کنه به همون سرعتم اثرش میپره

پس چه بهتر یه انگیزه کم اما محکم و استوار باشه تا اینکه یه انگیزه ی زیاد اما پر از خیال پردازی باشه

پرت و پلا زیاد گفتم کاش که بدردت بخوره

یا علی
_____________
**پ.ن: یافت می نشود جسته ایم ما       آن چه یافت می نشود آنم آرزوست  "شمس مولانا"*

----------


## ساندیپ

سلام    اول اینکه اون لحظه ای که داره خوابت میگیره سریع برو وضو بگیر مطمین باش خوابت میپره ورد خور نداره تازه ثواب هم میبری دوم اینکه از قهوه علی کافه استفاده کن البته بسته اش گرونه ولی اثری که میزاره رو تا خودت امتحان نکنی باورت نمیشه  و قهوه اش خیلی خیلیییییییییییییییی تلخه و باید داخل یه مقدار اب کمی یعنی نصف استکان یه بسته اش رو بریزی و سریع بدی بالا یعنی هر کی از این استفاده کرده حتی خواب الودترینا و کسایی که با خوردن سایر قهوه  ها خوابشون میگرفت با این هوشیار میشدن البته سعی کن که 2 یا 3 روز یه بار استفاده کنی که معدت دچار مشکل نشه     لطفا هر کسی که با این روش هایی که گفتم جواب گرفت 1 صلوات برام بفرسته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ساندیپ

از همین قهوه فوریاش که سیاه رنگه  اول چند تا بگیر ببین روت جواب میده که شک ندارم جواب میده بعد برو بسته اصلش رو بخر چون یه مقدار گرونه

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ساندیپ


از همین قهوه فوریاش که سیاه رنگه  اول چند تا بگیر ببین روت جواب میده که شک ندارم جواب میده بعد برو بسته اصلش رو بخر چون یه مقدار گرونه


عزیزای دل قهوه فوریا کافئین بالایی ندارن
بهترین کار اینه بری مغازه قهوه فروشی ازشون بخوای قهوه+کافئین ترکیب کنن بهتون بدن ولی مشکل اینه بدن مقاوم میشه*

----------


## Fawzi

*قرص آهن حتما بخور برای تاثیر بیشترش ، در کنارش از ویتامین c اینا هم استفاده کن + خرما هم بشدت توصیه میشه 

دوش آب سرد و ورزش اینا
و یه مورد دیگه از هرچی غذای چربه پرهیز کن 
میوه و سبزی هم زیاد بخور .

همین*

----------


## mahsakiasi

شاید پیشنهادم یکم عجیب باشه ولی هروقت دیدی خوابت میاد پاشو برو مسواک بزن یه آبم به صورتت بزن واسه من که معجزس

----------


## Frozen

*دوستان مرسی 
اکثرا برای خواب پیشنهاد دادین ولی

خود من خوابم نمیاد ! از لحاظ جسمی کم میارم ! یعنی یروز که خوب میخونم حدود ساعت 7 عصر کل بدنم حس میکنم داره از هم میپاشه !

والا بحث انگیزه و اینا نیس خودم بمب انگیزم ! ولی اینکه جسمم داره مانعم میشه اذیتم میکنه! کسی پیشنهادی واسه این مورد نداره؟خستگی جسمیمو کم کنم؟
کلا از بچگی انرژیم خیلی کم بود! تا یه بیرون میرم از سردرد میمیرم
ازمایش تازگی ندادم ولی ویتامین دی خیلی پایینه ! فک نمیکنم کم خونی و کمبود اهن داشته باشم ! 

حالا شما قرص مولتی ویتامینی ...چمیدونم انرژی زایی چیزی سراغ ندارین ؟

 گلهای نمونه ! محصلای توخونه  قول میدم ک پیشنهاداتتون یادم بمونه ! پس لطفا کمک بنمایید*

----------


## tiny-ghost

> شاید پیشنهادم یکم عجیب باشه ولی هروقت دیدی خوابت میاد پاشو برو مسواک بزن یه آبم به صورتت بزن واسه من که معجزس


اگه ینفر حوصله داشته باشه بره تا سرویس و مسواک بزنه و صورت بشوره که اصلا خوابش نمیاد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Setty

> اگه ینفر حوصله داشته باشه بره تا سرویس و مسواک بزنه و صورت بشوره که اصلا خوابش نمیاد


وای آره مسواک خیلی آدمو سرحال میاره. مخصوصا شبا قبل خواب تا مسواک میزنم، دیگه برق خواب از سرم میپره و بدبختی سرحال میشم اون موقع شب :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tataloo

> *قهوه ۱۰۰ گرمی حدودا ۶۰ تومن.
> 
> ببین شاید یه روز ک می خونی فشار خیلی بهت میاد مثلا استراحتت بجا نیس.مثلا تایم ۲ ساعت یه کم زیاده و باعث میشه ذهنت خیلی خسته بشه.یه کاری کن ک از ۶ صبح تا ۱۲ ظهر ۴.۵ ساعت،از ۱۲ ظهر تا ۶ عصر ۳.۴۵ و از ۶ عصر تا ۱۲ شب ۳.۴۵. 
> اینجوری تایم چُرت میتونی واسه بعدازظهرت بذاری.تایم چُرت نه خواب.کلی انرژیت سیو میشه اینجوری.اگه حواست به تایمای استراحت نباشه فشاری ک تو یه روز بهت میاد باعث میشه فرداش کم بیاری.
> 
> من نزدیکای کنکور ک بود بعدازظهرا از شدت خواب حس میکردم تو خواب کتاب دستمه به این مرحله که میرسیدم چشمامو میبستم همون لحظه خوابم میبرد در حد ۵ دقیقه.بعد خودکار از شدت استرس میپریدم بالا و انگار ۱۰۰ تا قرص انرژی زا بالا انداختم.اینو گفتم ک نخواب مگه اینکه به این مرحله از خواب آلودگی برسی.در غیر این صورت با هوای تازه و ورجه وورجه کردن سعی کن خواب از سرت بپره.*


امروز از بس دیگه داشتم چرت میزدم اعصابم خورد شد رفتم قهوه گلد که گفتیو خریدم.یه قهوه صد گرمی گلد 75 هزار تومن :Yahoo (21): من باشه یه میلیونم خرج کنم باید اول و اخر علت این خواب الودگی و بیحالی زیادو کشف کنم.فعلا قهوه رو اضاف کردم تو برنامم روزی 8 لیوان اب هم گزاشتم کنار من کلا اب خور نیستم یه قوطی شیرینی گرفتم گزاشتم بغل دستم هی یکیشو بخورم پشتش یه لیوان اب بخورم :Yahoo (4): باید بنا به توصیه مریم اب پاش هم اضافه کنم تو برنامم بزارم کنارم هی خوابم گرفت بپاشم رو صورتم!خلاثه انواع و اقسام روشا باید پیش برم تا این خواب لعنتی درست شه!نابود شدیم از این کسلی و تنبلی عجیبه با این که کاری هم نمیکنیم ولی حس هیچ کاری هم نیس :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ngizz

> *دوستان مرسی 
> اکثرا برای خواب پیشنهاد دادین ولی
> 
> خود من خوابم نمیاد ! از لحاظ جسمی کم میارم ! یعنی یروز که خوب میخونم حدود ساعت 7 عصر کل بدنم حس میکنم داره از هم میپاشه !
> 
> والا بحث انگیزه و اینا نیس خودم بمب انگیزم ! ولی اینکه جسمم داره مانعم میشه اذیتم میکنه! کسی پیشنهادی واسه این مورد نداره؟خستگی جسمیمو کم کنم؟
> کلا از بچگی انرژیم خیلی کم بود! تا یه بیرون میرم از سردرد میمیرم
> ازمایش تازگی ندادم ولی ویتامین دی خیلی پایینه ! فک نمیکنم کم خونی و کمبود اهن داشته باشم ! 
> 
> ...


گفتم تو چندتا پست قبل تر آمپول نوروبین خوبه مولتی ویتامین و سرحال کننده هست. چیزای گرم زیاد بخور بدنت رو گرم نگه دار. یه بسته قرص رو من خودم گرفتم برای خانم هاست ولی یکم گرونه اگه بتونی بگیری اونم خوبه. ولی میفهممت منم همینجوریم از بچگی بدنم ضعیف بود پانسیونم که میرفتم همش یا مریض بودم یا فشارم پایین بود سرگیجه داشتم. دیگه مراقب اونجا یه بار زنگ زد مامانم گفت توروخدا چیزای مقوی بدید این خیلی نگرانشم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## tataloo

> گفتم تو چندتا پست قبل تر آمپول نوروبین خوبه مولتی ویتامین و سرحال کننده هست. چیزای گرم زیاد بخور بدنت رو گرم نگه دار. یه بسته قرص رو من خودم گرفتم برای خانم هاست ولی یکم گرونه اگه بتونی بگیری اونم خوبه. ولی میفهممت منم همینجوریم از بچگی بدنم ضعیف بود پانسیونم که میرفتم همش یا مریض بودم یا فشارم پایین بود سرگیجه داشتم. دیگه مراقب اونجا یه بار زنگ زد مامانم گفت توروخدا چیزای مقوی بدید این خیلی نگرانشم


این امپوله رو من استفاده کردم یه بار مصرفه میزنی تا دو روز خوبی باز بهم میریزی!بعدم نیازی به استفاده از سلاحای سردی مث امپول نیس هی بزنی خودتو سوراخ کنی! :Yahoo (110): راهای بهتری هم باید باشه.من امروز قهوه رو گرفتم که شروع کنم بخورم روزی 8 تا لیوان اب هم به توصیه دوستان گزاشتم تو برنامم بنظرم مفید باشه!من دوست بابام دکتر داروسازه فردا میخام برم ازش یه سری قرص و مکمل و حالا هر چی که ادمو سرحال بیاره بگیرم کاری هم به قیمتش ندارم سه ماه منو نگه داره کارمون راه بندازه تو این مدت ت بعدش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




عزیزای دل قهوه فوریا کافئین بالایی ندارن
بهترین کار اینه بری مغازه قهوه فروشی ازشون بخوای قهوه+کافئین ترکیب کنن بهتون بدن ولی مشکل اینه بدن مقاوم میشه


احسنت فوریا اصل قهوه نیستن نکته خوبی که گفتی بعد مدتی بدن عادت میکنه و مجبوری دوز بالاتر بگیری که مضره و دیگه بدتر پس بهتره قهوه هفته ای دو سه بار باشه*

----------


## Frozen

> گفتم تو چندتا پست قبل تر آمپول نوروبین خوبه مولتی ویتامین و سرحال کننده هست. چیزای گرم زیاد بخور بدنت رو گرم نگه دار. یه بسته قرص رو من خودم گرفتم برای خانم هاست ولی یکم گرونه اگه بتونی بگیری اونم خوبه. ولی میفهممت منم همینجوریم از بچگی بدنم ضعیف بود پانسیونم که میرفتم همش یا مریض بودم یا فشارم پایین بود سرگیجه داشتم. دیگه مراقب اونجا یه بار زنگ زد مامانم گفت توروخدا چیزای مقوی بدید این خیلی نگرانشم


*مرسی عزیزم از راهنماییت...خودم اکتی وومن استفاده میکنم خوبه ...قرصی که شما گرفتی چیه؟*

----------


## tataloo

> *دوستان مرسی 
> اکثرا برای خواب پیشنهاد دادین ولی
> 
> خود من خوابم نمیاد ! از لحاظ جسمی کم میارم ! یعنی یروز که خوب میخونم حدود ساعت 7 عصر کل بدنم حس میکنم داره از هم میپاشه !
> 
> والا بحث انگیزه و اینا نیس خودم بمب انگیزم ! ولی اینکه جسمم داره مانعم میشه اذیتم میکنه! کسی پیشنهادی واسه این مورد نداره؟خستگی جسمیمو کم کنم؟
> کلا از بچگی انرژیم خیلی کم بود! تا یه بیرون میرم از سردرد میمیرم
> ازمایش تازگی ندادم ولی ویتامین دی خیلی پایینه ! فک نمیکنم کم خونی و کمبود اهن داشته باشم ! 
> 
> ...


یه پیشنهاد دارم درباره شما و دخترایی که این مشکلو دارن.شما بنظرم مشکل هورمونی دارین و حتما این موردو برید ازمایش بدید من یه مدت تو بیمارستان بودم خودم یه دختره بود میگفت همش سردرد داشتم و بیحال و کسل و این چیزا بعد گفت کلی دکتر رفته خلاصه یه دکتر فقط دردشو تشخیص داده بود یه ازمایش هورمونی کامل ازش گرفته بود هورمونای بدنش درست نبود میگفت یه سری قرص براش نوشته بعدش خوب شده کامل.ترشح هورمون تو دخترا بیشتر از پسراس من خودمم این مشکلی که میگیو دارم شاید منم مشکل هورمونی داشته باشم.نمیدونم.فعلا به توصیه بچه ها قهوه رو اضافه کردم با 8 لیوان اب در روز.قرص اهن و مولتی ویتامین هم بگیر روزی یکی بخور یه سری قرصای خارجی هم هس گرونه ولی ارزششو داره اونا رو هم بگیر بخور ولی بنظرم مشکل اصلی هورمونی باشه یه دکتر تغذیه هم قبلا تو بیمارستان ازش یه مشورت گرفتم گفت همچین ادمایی باید ازمایش قلب بدن مثلا دریچه قلبشون تنگه باعث میشه غلظت خونشون زیاد باشه خون درست به مغز و باقی بدنشون نرسه و این باعث بیحالیشون میشه امروز رفتم برم پیشش گفت کلا از اینجا رفته :Yahoo (21): خلاصه تو هم فعلا با قهوه گلد شروع کن من امروز بسته 100 گرمیشو گرفتم 75 هزار تومن روزی 8 تا لیوان اب هم بیار تو برنامت با قرص اهن و اینا دیدی نتیجه نداد برو دکتر حتما ازمایش هورمون بده نصف بیشتر دخترا بنظرم مشکلاتشون ناشی از مشکلات هورمونیه و خودشون خبر ندارن

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> عزیزای دل قهوه فوریا کافئین بالایی ندارن
> بهترین کار اینه بری مغازه قهوه فروشی ازشون بخوای قهوه+کافئین ترکیب کنن بهتون بدن ولی مشکل اینه بدن مقاوم میشه*


من امروز رفتم قهوه بگیرم این چیزیو که گفتی گفتم بهش خندید گفت قهوه که خودش کافئین داره دیگه کافئینو که با قهوه ترکیب نمیکنن!هیچی دیگه ما نفهمیدیم چی جوابش بدیم خلاصه یه قهوه گلد ترک اصل 100 گرمی بهمون داد 75 هزار تومن!

----------


## Ngizz

> *مرسی عزیزم از راهنماییت...خودم اکتی وومن استفاده میکنم خوبه ...قرصی که شما گرفتی چیه؟*


مال منم همینه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ngizz

> این امپوله رو من استفاده کردم یه بار مصرفه میزنی تا دو روز خوبی باز بهم میریزی!بعدم نیازی به استفاده از سلاحای سردی مث امپول نیس هی بزنی خودتو سوراخ کنی!راهای بهتری هم باید باشه.من امروز قهوه رو گرفتم که شروع کنم بخورم روزی 8 تا لیوان اب هم به توصیه دوستان گزاشتم تو برنامم بنظرم مفید باشه!من دوست بابام دکتر داروسازه فردا میخام برم ازش یه سری قرص و مکمل و حالا هر چی که ادمو سرحال بیاره بگیرم کاری هم به قیمتش ندارم سه ماه منو نگه داره کارمون راه بندازه تو این مدت ت بعدش


اره خب هروئین به اون ابهت اثرش کوتاه مدته دیگه این که ویتامینه ولی قهوه رو یه سریا مثله من که از 14،15 سالگی مصرف میکنن جواب نمیده دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  یعنی الان به حدی از عرفان رسیدم که اسپرسو دبل شاتم بخورم سه چهار ساعت بعد راحت میگیرم میخوابم. بی‌زحمت دوست بابات چیز خاصی گفت که نمیدونستیم معرفی کن به ما هم البته به جز این قرص مرصا

----------


## tataloo

> اره خب هروئین به اون ابهت اثرش کوتاه مدته دیگه این که ویتامینه ولی قهوه رو یه سریا مثله من که از 14،15 سالگی مصرف میکنن جواب نمیده دیگه  یعنی الان به حدی از عرفان رسیدم که اسپرسو دبل شاتم بخورم سه چهار ساعت بعد راحت میگیرم میخوابم. بی‌زحمت دوست بابات چیز خاصی گفت که نمیدونستیم معرفی کن به ما هم البته به جز این قرص مرصا


فک کنم این قهوه رو من که تاحالا هیچ میونه ای باهاش نداشتم خوب جواب بده :Yahoo (4): روزی چن بار باید استفاده کرد قهوه رو خوبه؟صبح که بیدار میشم بعد صبحونه بخورم یا صبح بخورم ظهرم بخورم؟فردا من به هدف قرص و مکمل واین چیزا میخام برم پیشش اگه چیز دیگه ای دستگیرم شد بهت میگم :Yahoo (4): صفحه ی قبلی من گفتم که مشکل خیلی از دخترا ممکنه چی باشه فک کنم نخوندی این پستم بود 
یه پیشنهاد دارم درباره شما و دخترایی که این مشکلو دارن.شما بنظرم مشکل  هورمونی دارین و حتما این موردو برید ازمایش بدید من یه مدت تو بیمارستان  بودم خودم یه دختره بود میگفت همش سردرد داشتم و بیحال و کسل و این چیزا  بعد گفت کلی دکتر رفته خلاصه یه دکتر فقط دردشو تشخیص داده بود یه ازمایش  هورمونی کامل ازش گرفته بود هورمونای بدنش درست نبود میگفت یه سری قرص براش  نوشته بعدش خوب شده کامل.ترشح هورمون تو دخترا بیشتر از پسراس من خودمم  این مشکلی که میگیو دارم شاید منم مشکل هورمونی داشته باشم.نمیدونم.فعلا به  توصیه بچه ها قهوه رو اضافه کردم با 8 لیوان اب در روز.قرص اهن و مولتی  ویتامین هم بگیر روزی یکی بخور یه سری قرصای خارجی هم هس گرونه ولی ارزششو  داره اونا رو هم بگیر بخور ولی بنظرم مشکل اصلی هورمونی باشه یه دکتر تغذیه  هم قبلا تو بیمارستان ازش یه مشورت گرفتم گفت همچین ادمایی باید ازمایش  قلب بدن مثلا دریچه قلبشون تنگه باعث میشه غلظت خونشون زیاد باشه خون درست  به مغز و باقی بدنشون نرسه و این باعث بیحالیشون میشه امروز رفتم برم پیشش  گفت کلا از اینجا رفته :Yahoo (21): خلاصه  تو هم فعلا با قهوه گلد شروع کن من امروز بسته 100 گرمیشو گرفتم 75 هزار  تومن روزی 8 تا لیوان اب هم بیار تو برنامت با قرص اهن و اینا دیدی نتیجه  نداد برو دکتر حتما ازمایش هورمون بده نصف بیشتر دخترا بنظرم مشکلاتشون  ناشی از مشکلات هورمونیه و خودشون خبر ندارن

----------


## DR.del

به جای قهوه و آمپول و قرص و هایپ خوابتون و تنظیم کنین 
مغزی که خوابش‌ تنظیم نباشه خوابش میگیره موقع درس خوندن 
بحث چند ساعت خوابیدن نیست بحث‌ منظم خوابیدنه تایم خواب و بیداریتون باید همیشه تنظیم باشه مثلا ساعت ۱۲ بخوابین و ساعت ۷ صبح پاشین این رو همیشه انجام بدین نه اینکه یه روز ۱۲ بخوابین و ۷ بیدار شین یه روز یک صبح بخوابین و ۸ صبح پاشین یروز ۱۱ شب بخوابین و ۹ صبح بیدار شین‌ اگه اینطور برنامه ریزی داشته باشین یه گالن اسپرسو رو مستقیم به خونتون تزریق کنن هم فایده نداره.
 قهوه و چایی به درد خستگی‌ فعالیت مغزی میخورن نه خواب آلودگی یعنی مثلا شما ۸ ساعت درس خوندی‌ میبینی از نظر مغزی و ذهنی خالی کردی یه چایی نبات یا یه لیوان قهوه با خامه بزنی بر بدن میتونی تا ۱۲ ساعت هم مطالعه کنی.

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


من امروز رفتم قهوه بگیرم این چیزیو که گفتی گفتم بهش خندید گفت قهوه که خودش کافئین داره دیگه کافئینو که با قهوه ترکیب نمیکنن!هیچی دیگه ما نفهمیدیم چی جوابش بدیم خلاصه یه قهوه گلد ترک اصل 100 گرمی بهمون داد 75 هزار تومن!


من نمیدونم کجا رفتین ولی من معمولا هر موقع رفتم مغازه قهوه فروشی(دقت کنید اونچایی که قهوه به صورت فله ایی میفروشن) 
همیشه کافئین دارن 
اصولا قهوه انواع مختلف داره(منم اوایل با نسکافه مشکلم حل میشد)
بری مغازه چند تا سبد از قهوه گذاشته(ربوستا،عربیکا.حالا میتونه از کشورای مختلف باشه که بستگی به کیفیت داره)
اگه دونه ی خود قهوه رو میتونستین بگیرین و ترکیب کنین راحت تر بود چون ربوستا کافئین زیادی داره و طعمش از قهوه فوری خیلی خیلی بهتره (ترکیب ۶۰ ربوستا،۴۰ درصد عربیکا مثلا،ولی قهوه ساب میخواد)حداقل واسه من که غیرقابل تحمله مگه با کافی میت و شکر باشه
قهوه گلدم بهترین برند Nestele هستش(البته قهوه گلد با عادی فرقی نداره ها،فقط عطرش موندگار تره بخاطر نوع خشک کردن)
دیگه کامل گفتم خود دانید*

----------


## Sh. Gg

به خاطر کنکور خودتونو میخواین بکشین....
واسه رتبه خوب حداقققققل 15 ماه زمان لازمه با روزی 8 ساعت پیوسته درس بقیش خواب و استراحت

----------


## Ngizz

> فک کنم این قهوه رو من که تاحالا هیچ میونه ای باهاش نداشتم خوب جواب بدهروزی چن بار باید استفاده کرد قهوه رو خوبه؟صبح که بیدار میشم بعد صبحونه بخورم یا صبح بخورم ظهرم بخورم؟فردا من به هدف قرص و مکمل واین چیزا میخام برم پیشش اگه چیز دیگه ای دستگیرم شد بهت میگمصفحه ی قبلی من گفتم که مشکل خیلی از دخترا ممکنه چی باشه فک کنم نخوندی این پستم بود 
> یه پیشنهاد دارم درباره شما و دخترایی که این مشکلو دارن.شما بنظرم مشکل  هورمونی دارین و حتما این موردو برید ازمایش بدید من یه مدت تو بیمارستان  بودم خودم یه دختره بود میگفت همش سردرد داشتم و بیحال و کسل و این چیزا  بعد گفت کلی دکتر رفته خلاصه یه دکتر فقط دردشو تشخیص داده بود یه ازمایش  هورمونی کامل ازش گرفته بود هورمونای بدنش درست نبود میگفت یه سری قرص براش  نوشته بعدش خوب شده کامل.ترشح هورمون تو دخترا بیشتر از پسراس من خودمم  این مشکلی که میگیو دارم شاید منم مشکل هورمونی داشته باشم.نمیدونم.فعلا به  توصیه بچه ها قهوه رو اضافه کردم با 8 لیوان اب در روز.قرص اهن و مولتی  ویتامین هم بگیر روزی یکی بخور یه سری قرصای خارجی هم هس گرونه ولی ارزششو  داره اونا رو هم بگیر بخور ولی بنظرم مشکل اصلی هورمونی باشه یه دکتر تغذیه  هم قبلا تو بیمارستان ازش یه مشورت گرفتم گفت همچین ادمایی باید ازمایش  قلب بدن مثلا دریچه قلبشون تنگه باعث میشه غلظت خونشون زیاد باشه خون درست  به مغز و باقی بدنشون نرسه و این باعث بیحالیشون میشه امروز رفتم برم پیشش  گفت کلا از اینجا رفتهخلاصه  تو هم فعلا با قهوه گلد شروع کن من امروز بسته 100 گرمیشو گرفتم 75 هزار  تومن روزی 8 تا لیوان اب هم بیار تو برنامت با قرص اهن و اینا دیدی نتیجه  نداد برو دکتر حتما ازمایش هورمون بده نصف بیشتر دخترا بنظرم مشکلاتشون  ناشی از مشکلات هورمونیه و خودشون خبر ندارن


تایم قهوه خوردن بستگی به ساعت بدن خودت داره. من معمولا یه لیوان صبح و یکی شب میخورم. بعضی روزا هست که ساعت 11 صبح باز خیلی کسلم یه لیوان چایی میخورم. من آزمایش خون دادم چون دقیقا خودمم فکر می‌کردم همین مشکلات رو دارم ولی دکتر گفت جز ویتامین دی هیچی دیگت پایین نیست  :Yahoo (4): . ولی اون قرص خارجیه که میخورم مکمل و همین چیزاست

----------


## tataloo

> تایم قهوه خوردن بستگی به ساعت بدن خودت داره. من معمولا یه لیوان صبح و یکی شب میخورم. بعضی روزا هست که ساعت 11 صبح باز خیلی کسلم یه لیوان چایی میخورم. من آزمایش خون دادم چون دقیقا خودمم فکر می‌کردم همین مشکلات رو دارم ولی دکتر گفت جز ویتامین دی هیچی دیگت پایین نیست . ولی اون قرص خارجیه که میخورم مکمل و همین چیزاست


عجیبه منم چند ماه پیش یه سری ازمایش کامل دادم اونم گفت فقط ویتامین دیت پایینه! :Yahoo (4): قهوه رو که شب نمیخورن!اینطور تا صبح بیداری که!یه استکان صبح یکی هم ظهر بعد ناهار بنظرم خوب باشه.خلاصه که نمیدونم چه مرگمونه امروز عصر میرم چند تا چند تا قرص خارجی به لیست اضافه میکنم اینقد ازمون و خطا باید کنم تا خودم بشم یه دکتر در این زمینه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> من نمیدونم کجا رفتین ولی من معمولا هر موقع رفتم مغازه قهوه فروشی(دقت کنید اونچایی که قهوه به صورت فله ایی میفروشن) 
> همیشه کافئین دارن 
> اصولا قهوه انواع مختلف داره(منم اوایل با نسکافه مشکلم حل میشد)
> بری مغازه چند تا سبد از قهوه گذاشته(ربوستا،عربیکا.حالا میتونه از کشورای مختلف باشه که بستگی به کیفیت داره)
> اگه دونه ی خود قهوه رو میتونستین بگیرین و ترکیب کنین راحت تر بود چون ربوستا کافئین زیادی داره و طعمش از قهوه فوری خیلی خیلی بهتره (ترکیب ۶۰ ربوستا،۴۰ درصد عربیکا مثلا،ولی قهوه ساب میخواد)حداقل واسه من که غیرقابل تحمله مگه با کافی میت و شکر باشه
> قهوه گلدم بهترین برند Nestele هستش(البته قهوه گلد با عادی فرقی نداره ها،فقط عطرش موندگار تره بخاطر نوع خشک کردن)
> دیگه کامل گفتم خود دانید*


اون قهوه به صورت فله ای و اون چیزی که مد نظر توئه فک کنم قهوه ساب میخادکه من ندارم.یه قهوه فوری که کل این چیزایی که گفتیو داشته باشه چیه؟من فک کنم این گلد که خریدم کافئینش کمتر از باقی قهوه ها باشه درسته؟با کافی میت قاطیش کنم کافئینش درست نمیشه :Yahoo (35): الان پر کافئین ترین قهوه جوری که کافئین از قهوه بزنه بیرون چیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


فک کنم این قهوه رو من که تاحالا هیچ میونه ای باهاش نداشتم خوب جواب بدهروزی چن بار باید استفاده کرد قهوه رو خوبه؟صبح که بیدار میشم بعد صبحونه بخورم یا صبح بخورم ظهرم بخورم؟فردا من به هدف قرص و مکمل واین چیزا میخام برم پیشش اگه چیز دیگه ای دستگیرم شد بهت میگمصفحه ی قبلی من گفتم که مشکل خیلی از دخترا ممکنه چی باشه فک کنم نخوندی این پستم بود 
یه پیشنهاد دارم درباره شما و دخترایی که این مشکلو دارن.شما بنظرم مشکل  هورمونی دارین و حتما این موردو برید ازمایش بدید من یه مدت تو بیمارستان  بودم خودم یه دختره بود میگفت همش سردرد داشتم و بیحال و کسل و این چیزا  بعد گفت کلی دکتر رفته خلاصه یه دکتر فقط دردشو تشخیص داده بود یه ازمایش  هورمونی کامل ازش گرفته بود هورمونای بدنش درست نبود میگفت یه سری قرص براش  نوشته بعدش خوب شده کامل.ترشح هورمون تو دخترا بیشتر از پسراس من خودمم  این مشکلی که میگیو دارم شاید منم مشکل هورمونی داشته باشم.نمیدونم.فعلا به  توصیه بچه ها قهوه رو اضافه کردم با 8 لیوان اب در روز.قرص اهن و مولتی  ویتامین هم بگیر روزی یکی بخور یه سری قرصای خارجی هم هس گرونه ولی ارزششو  داره اونا رو هم بگیر بخور ولی بنظرم مشکل اصلی هورمونی باشه یه دکتر تغذیه  هم قبلا تو بیمارستان ازش یه مشورت گرفتم گفت همچین ادمایی باید ازمایش  قلب بدن مثلا دریچه قلبشون تنگه باعث میشه غلظت خونشون زیاد باشه خون درست  به مغز و باقی بدنشون نرسه و این باعث بیحالیشون میشه امروز رفتم برم پیشش  گفت کلا از اینجا رفتهخلاصه  تو هم فعلا با قهوه گلد شروع کن من امروز بسته 100 گرمیشو گرفتم 75 هزار  تومن روزی 8 تا لیوان اب هم بیار تو برنامت با قرص اهن و اینا دیدی نتیجه  نداد برو دکتر حتما ازمایش هورمون بده نصف بیشتر دخترا بنظرم مشکلاتشون  ناشی از مشکلات هورمونیه و خودشون خبر ندارن


روزی دوبار قبل 12 و قبل 5 اما بهتره فقط قبل ساعت 12 با معده پر مصرف کنی البته بعد مدتی قهوه جواب نمیده و الکیه*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


اون قهوه به صورت فله ای و اون چیزی که مد نظر توئه فک کنم قهوه ساب میخادکه من ندارم.یه قهوه فوری که کل این چیزایی که گفتیو داشته باشه چیه؟من فک کنم این گلد که خریدم کافئینش کمتر از باقی قهوه ها باشه درسته؟با کافی میت قاطیش کنم کافئینش درست نمیشهالان پر کافئین ترین قهوه جوری که کافئین از قهوه بزنه بیرون چیه


شما اگه به قهوه حساسیتی نداری روبوستا از همشون قوی تره سیاه سیاهه..فوریا قهوه نیستن که الکین*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




من نمیدونم کجا رفتین ولی من معمولا هر موقع رفتم مغازه قهوه فروشی(دقت کنید اونچایی که قهوه به صورت فله ایی میفروشن) 
همیشه کافئین دارن 
اصولا قهوه انواع مختلف داره(منم اوایل با نسکافه مشکلم حل میشد)
بری مغازه چند تا سبد از قهوه گذاشته(ربوستا،عربیکا.حالا میتونه از کشورای مختلف باشه که بستگی به کیفیت داره)
اگه دونه ی خود قهوه رو میتونستین بگیرین و ترکیب کنین راحت تر بود چون ربوستا کافئین زیادی داره و طعمش از قهوه فوری خیلی خیلی بهتره (ترکیب ۶۰ ربوستا،۴۰ درصد عربیکا مثلا،ولی قهوه ساب میخواد)حداقل واسه من که غیرقابل تحمله مگه با کافی میت و شکر باشه
قهوه گلدم بهترین برند Nestele هستش(البته قهوه گلد با عادی فرقی نداره ها،فقط عطرش موندگار تره بخاطر نوع خشک کردن)
دیگه کامل گفتم خود دانید


یعنی قهوه گندم نستله بیشتر بهت جواب داد؟؟تا قهوه اسپرسو*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


اون قهوه به صورت فله ای و اون چیزی که مد نظر توئه فک کنم قهوه ساب میخادکه من ندارم.یه قهوه فوری که کل این چیزایی که گفتیو داشته باشه چیه؟من فک کنم این گلد که خریدم کافئینش کمتر از باقی قهوه ها باشه درسته؟با کافی میت قاطیش کنم کافئینش درست نمیشهالان پر کافئین ترین قهوه جوری که کافئین از قهوه بزنه بیرون چیه


میتونی بگی همون مغازه برات آسیاب کنن 
نه ببین گلد و کلاسیک هیچ فرقی ندارن فقط گلد میگن بخاطر روش رستش طعم و عطرش موندگار تره
با کافی میت ترکیبش کنی نسکافه میشه(میتونی بجاش از شیر ولرم استفاده کنی) ربطی به کافئین نداره
گفتم دیگه قهوه ربوستا بری مغازه روشون اسم زده البته طعمش خیلی تلخه،نمیشه تکی خورد 
من روزایی که خوابالوعم بعد ناهار بیشتر ربوستا میریزم خودمم بکشم تا ۳ صبح خوابم نمیبره،به شدتم خوابالوعم (ینی خوابم میاد ولی نمیتونم بخوابم)*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.psy




یعنی قهوه گندم نستله بیشتر بهت جواب داد؟؟تا قهوه اسپرسو


قهوه گلد گل
نه منظورم طعمش بود البته کوپا کونیکم بد نیست(ولی جدا برندای ایرانی مثل فرمند اصلا داغونه )*

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> روزی دوبار قبل 12 و قبل 5 اما بهتره فقط قبل ساعت 12 با معده پر مصرف کنی البته بعد مدتی قهوه جواب نمیده و الکیه*


پس روزی دوبار بعد صبحونه و ناهار میزنم :Yahoo (4): من این 3 ماهو جواب بده بهم باقیشو دیگه نمیخاد جواب بده فعلا اگه همینطور فله ای مشکلمونو حل کنه من راضیم ازش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> میتونی بگی همون مغازه برات آسیاب کنن 
> نه ببین گلد و کلاسیک هیچ فرقی ندارن فقط گلد میگن بخاطر روش رستش طعم و عطرش موندگار تره
> با کافی میت ترکیبش کنی نسکافه میشه(میتونی بجاش از شیر ولرم استفاده کنی) ربطی به کافئین نداره
> گفتم دیگه قهوه ربوستا بری مغازه روشون اسم زده البته طعمش خیلی تلخه،نمیشه تکی خورد 
> من روزایی که خوابالوعم بعد ناهار بیشتر ربوستا میریزم خودمم بکشم تا ۳ صبح خوابم نمیبره،به شدتم خوابالوعم (ینی خوابم میاد ولی نمیتونم بخوابم)*


پس فعلا گلدو با کافی میت میزنیم بعد این تموم شد واسه سانس بعدی میرم یه لول میبرم بالاتر رو روبوستا سرمایه گذاری میکنم  :Yahoo (4): حالا قهوه با کافی میت اثرش بیشتره یا همینطور خالی بخوری؟روزی دوبار بخورم خوبه یه بار بعد صبحونه یه بار بعد ناهار؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mysterious




قهوه گلد گل
نه منظورم طعمش بود البته کوپا کونیکم بد نیست(ولی جدا برندای ایرانی مثل فرمند اصلا داغونه )


کوپا که نگو همین علی کافه هم دوستام میخورن معمولیه همون خود قهوه خوبه که اونم اینطوریه
فرمند که خوباشونه...فقط شکلات سوییسی*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


پس روزی دوبار بعد صبحونه و ناهار میزنممن این 3 ماهو جواب بده بهم باقیشو دیگه نمیخاد جواب بده فعلا اگه همینطور فله ای مشکلمونو حل کنه من راضیم ازش


فله ای بخری اره خوبه اما هرروز دوبار زیاده بعدا بی اثر میشه ....*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


پس فعلا گلدو با کافی میت میزنیم بعد این تموم شد واسه سانس بعدی میرم یه لول میبرم بالاتر رو روبوستا سرمایه گذاری میکنم حالا قهوه با کافی میت اثرش بیشتره یا همینطور خالی بخوری؟روزی دوبار بخورم خوبه یه بار بعد صبحونه یه بار بعد ناهار؟


آره اینجوری بهتره،منم اوایل اصلا نمیتونستم قهوه بخورم بعدا هی تو نسکافه هام قهوه فوریو بیشتر کردم تا الان که دیگه روم اثر نداره
نسکافه رو هم صبح هم غروب میتونی بخوری
ولی قهوه بهترین تایمش واسه من ظهر بعد ناهاره که خوابالوعم 
اثر قهوه رو زنبورا امتحان کرده بودن نتیجه اش جالب بود،زنبورا عملکردشون بیشتر شده بود ینی رو اون قسمت مغز که مربوط به فعالیته اثر میذاشت،رو ادماعم همینه مدام که استفاده کنی بیشتر دلت میخواد کافئین مصرف کنی 
پس بنظرم از یه لیوان شروع کن تا یه ماه بعد روبوستا بخوری دیگه قهوه فوری حکم تی بگ برات داره*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.psy




کوپا که نگو همین علی کافه هم دوستام میخورن معمولیه همون خود قهوه خوبه که اونم اینطوریه
فرمند که خوباشونه...فقط شکلات سوییسی


علی کافه عطرش خیلی به قهوه نزدیکه نسبت به بقیه
ولی اره موافقم هیچی خود قهوه نمیشه*-**

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> فله ای بخری اره خوبه اما هرروز دوبار زیاده بعدا بی اثر میشه ....*


فله ای خوب نیس قهه باید اصلشو بگیری فله ای میندازن به ادم

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> آره اینجوری بهتره،منم اوایل اصلا نمیتونستم قهوه بخورم بعدا هی تو نسکافه هام قهوه فوریو بیشتر کردم تا الان که دیگه روم اثر نداره
> نسکافه رو هم صبح هم غروب میتونی بخوری
> ولی قهوه بهترین تایمش واسه من ظهر بعد ناهاره که خوابالوعم 
> اثر قهوه رو زنبورا امتحان کرده بودن نتیجه اش جالب بود،زنبورا عملکردشون بیشتر شده بود ینی رو اون قسمت مغز که مربوط به فعالیته اثر میذاشت،رو ادماعم همینه مدام که استفاده کنی بیشتر دلت میخواد کافئین مصرف کنی 
> پس بنظرم از یه لیوان شروع کن تا یه ماه بعد روبوستا بخوری دیگه قهوه فوری حکم تی بگ برات داره*


من کلا خوابالوعم فک کنم روزی سه چار تا لیوان باید بخورم :Yahoo (4): منظورت از لییوان یه لیوان کامله یا یه استکانه :Yahoo (110): دستور درست کردن قهوه رو هم بگو مرسی اه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


فله ای خوب نیس قهه باید اصلشو بگیری فله ای میندازن به ادم


فله ای البته نمیدونم منظور شما چطوریه اما مغازه قهوه فروشیا که پودر میکنن درسته هست کسایی که کیلویی ۴۰ رو ۱۰۰میدن حتی بیشتر اما بهتر از قهوه فوریه که الکیه اما بگرد خوبشو پیدا کن بگو کدوم شرکتو میارید*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


من کلا خوابالوعم فک کنم روزی سه چار تا لیوان باید بخورممنظورت از لییوان یه لیوان کامله یا یه استکانهدستور درست کردن قهوه رو هم بگو مرسی اه


با این وضع بهتره خوابتو تنظیم کنی شیطون نباش*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


من کلا خوابالوعم فک کنم روزی سه چار تا لیوان باید بخورممنظورت از لییوان یه لیوان کامله یا یه استکانهدستور درست کردن قهوه رو هم بگو مرسی اه


نه بابا فکر میکنی زود اثر میکنه
قهوه چند صورت دم میشه ولی بهترینش اسپرسوئه که باید موکاپات بخری
یا قهوه ترک که یه فنجون آب سرد و یه قاشق مربا خوری قهوه رو میریزی تو شیرجوش دورش کف کرد آماده اس
قهوه فرانسویم فرنچ پرس میخواد و باید قهوه درشت آسیاب بشه 
اول آبو میذاری بجوشه یکم خنک شد دورانی میریزی رو قهوه و ۵ مین بعد اماده اس
اگه این دو تا رو نداری همون قهوه ترک استفاده کن 
معمولا قهوه رو با فنجون یا ماگ سرو میکنن*

----------


## arshaa

> *
> 
> نه بابا فکر میکنی زود اثر میکنه
> قهوه چند صورت دم میشه ولی بهترینش اسپرسوئه که باید موکاپات بخری
> یا قهوه ترک که یه فنجون آب سرد و یه قاشق مربا خوری قهوه رو میریزی تو شیرجوش دورش کف کرد آماده اس
> قهوه فرانسویم فرنچ پرس میخواد و باید قهوه درشت آسیاب بشه 
> اول آبو میذاری بجوشه یکم خنک شد دورانی میریزی رو قهوه و ۵ مین بعد اماده اس
> اگه این دو تا رو نداری همون قهوه ترک استفاده کن 
> معمولا قهوه رو با فنجون یا ماگ سرو میکنن*


مولتي ويتامين قوي اگه بخوري ميتونه اينقدر شارژت كنه كه روزي سه ساعت بخوابي اما فقط براي اين سه ماه خوبه چون بيشتر از سه ماه كليه هاتو نابود ميكنه اين حجم از قرص

----------


## amirho3einrezaee

> سلام    اول اینکه اون لحظه ای که داره خوابت میگیره سریع برو وضو بگیر مطمین باش خوابت میپره ورد خور نداره تازه ثواب هم میبری دوم اینکه از قهوه علی کافه استفاده کن البته بسته اش گرونه ولی اثری که میزاره رو تا خودت امتحان نکنی باورت نمیشه  و قهوه اش خیلی خیلیییییییییییییییی تلخه و باید داخل یه مقدار اب کمی یعنی نصف استکان یه بسته اش رو بریزی و سریع بدی بالا یعنی هر کی از این استفاده کرده حتی خواب الودترینا و کسایی که با خوردن سایر قهوه  ها خوابشون میگرفت با این هوشیار میشدن البته سعی کن که 2 یا 3 روز یه بار استفاده کنی که معدت دچار مشکل نشه     لطفا هر کسی که با این روش هایی که گفتم جواب گرفت 1 صلوات برام بفرسته


منم چند تا نکته اضافه کنم
اولا شب خواب کافی 6تا8 ساعتو داشته باشید و به جز موارد خاص حداکتر 23.30 خواب باشید
روزانه یک مولتی ویتامین مصرف کنید ترجیحا خارجی و مارک اپتی من شرکت on
روزی یک جینکوبیلوبا بخورید
چرت های یه ربعه بین تایم مطالعه یکبار در روز اگه بتونید بزنید معجزس یعنی از خواب شب برای من عمیییق تر بود!!!ولی هیچ وقت از یه ربع نمیزاشتم بیشتر بشه
قهوه هم علی کافه الان کیفیتش خیلی بد شده یا یه شات اسپرسو یا یک‌چهارم قرص کافئین دویست میلی گرم یا نسکافه گلد با شیر(نسکافه معمولیشم خوبه ولی گلد عطر و طعم بهتری داره) کاپوچینو ها هم که خیلی گرون شدن! ترکیب چای انگلیسی توینینگز با شیر هم عالیه
و مهم تراز همه این موارد اینه که من برای میز مطالعه و تایم مطالعه ام حرمت قائل بودم هیچ وقت روی میزم و تایم مطالعه نخوابیدم و در سخت ترین شرایط هم خودمو بیدار نگه میداشتم(یادمه از این حلقه های لاستیکی تقویت مچ خریده بودم همین کنکور 95 که ماه رمضون قبلش بود 4 میرفتمخانه کنکور تا 24 وسط تایمای مطالعه خوابم می‌گرفت محکم فشارش میدادم و نمیزاشتم هیچی جلوی هدفمو بگیره)
پ. ن. من توی اون دوسال اول وسط تایم مطالعه هیچ وقت دستشویی نرفتم یا حتی برم صورتمو آب بزنم فقط و فقط تایم استراحت مخصوص این کار بود

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> نه بابا فکر میکنی زود اثر میکنه
> قهوه چند صورت دم میشه ولی بهترینش اسپرسوئه که باید موکاپات بخری
> یا قهوه ترک که یه فنجون آب سرد و یه قاشق مربا خوری قهوه رو میریزی تو شیرجوش دورش کف کرد آماده اس
> قهوه فرانسویم فرنچ پرس میخواد و باید قهوه درشت آسیاب بشه 
> اول آبو میذاری بجوشه یکم خنک شد دورانی میریزی رو قهوه و ۵ مین بعد اماده اس
> اگه این دو تا رو نداری همون قهوه ترک استفاده کن 
> معمولا قهوه رو با فنجون یا ماگ سرو میکنن*


در حد دیپلم توضیح بده اسپرسو و موکاپاتوو فرانسه و  اینا در حد دانشگاس من نمیدونم چی به چیه :Yahoo (4): 
من یه قهوه فوری گلد گرفتم با یه کافی میت :Yahoo (4): الان یه استکان صبح درست کنم یکی ظهر؟بعد یه قاشق چای خوری قهوه بزنم با یه قاشق چای خوری شکر و یه قاشق چایخوری کافی میت همش بزنم یا بیشتر بریزم :Yahoo (4): شیرو چش کنم این وسط :Yahoo (4): 
از اونجایی که من فقط از کل دنیا یه تخم مرغ بلدم درست کنم دیگه هیچی بلد نیستم باید یع کلاس اشپزی برام بزاری :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

قرص کافیین بخورین اگه دیگه خیلی میرید اسلیپ مود.

زیاد نخورین که کما میبره .  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dean

یه نکته ای که ندیدم بهش کسی بهش اشاره کنه اینه که :
مطالعه فعال داشته باشید. یعنی تمام تمرکزتون رو کتاب باشه. خلاصه نویسی. نکته برداری. حاشیه نویسی. 
کلا درگیرشدن با موضوع  اینجوری موضوع هم واستون جالب میشه و بهتر یاد میگیرن هم خوابتون کمتر میگیره
تایم بعد از ناهار هم عمومی نخونید. ترجیحا یا ریاضی باشه یا فیزیک
یکی از بچه ها هم آبپاشو پیشنهاد کرده بود؛ تست شد اینم خوبه :/

----------


## _LEYLA_



----------


## Ali.psy

*سوا از این روشهای پیشنهادی....سعی میکنم روش علمی و اصولی رفع خوابو براتون بفرستم تو تایپک*

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


امروز از بس دیگه داشتم چرت میزدم اعصابم خورد شد رفتم قهوه گلد که گفتیو خریدم.یه قهوه صد گرمی گلد 75 هزار تومنمن باشه یه میلیونم خرج کنم باید اول و اخر علت این خواب الودگی و بیحالی زیادو کشف کنم.فعلا قهوه رو اضاف کردم تو برنامم روزی 8 لیوان اب هم گزاشتم کنار من کلا اب خور نیستم یه قوطی شیرینی گرفتم گزاشتم بغل دستم هی یکیشو بخورم پشتش یه لیوان اب بخورمباید بنا به توصیه مریم اب پاش هم اضافه کنم تو برنامم بزارم کنارم هی خوابم گرفت بپاشم رو صورتم!خلاثه انواع و اقسام روشا باید پیش برم تا این خواب لعنتی درست شه!نابود شدیم از این کسلی و تنبلی عجیبه با این که کاری هم نمیکنیم ولی حس هیچ کاری هم نیس


۷۵؟! تاثیر داشت؟
پ ن؛ خیلی شیرینی نخور ، واسه حافظه خوب نیس*

----------


## erfan2001

فرض کن داری میری سر کار دیگ کار کمتر از دوازده ساعت ک نداریم
مثلا وسط کاری میرفتیم ساعت هشت صبح تا هشت شب یک ساعت هم ناهاری
اگ مجبور باشی میشه

----------


## thanks god

استرس و تمام  :Yahoo (21): 

میدونم استرس *زیادش* باعث انواع بیماری ها میشه ولی بدون استرس نمیشه *کاری* کرد.

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام.من خیلی زود انرژی کم میارم یعنی اگه امروز مثلا 12 ساعت درس بخونم فرداش کلا حال و حوصله ی هیچ کاریو ندارم و صبحش که میخام بیدار شم کلا چشمام اصلا باز نمیشه و یه سردرد عجیب میگیرم نهایت یه نیم ساعت بخونم دیگه انگار سوزن بیهوشی زدن بهم مجبورمیشم تا ظهرش بگیرم بخابم!یعنی یکی دو روز بکوب میخونم یه روز حداقل از بین میره بخاطر اینکه اون انرژی لازم نرو ندارم!یعنی امروز مثلا 12 ساعت میخونم فرداش تا ظهر میخابم نخابم اصلا نمیتونم بلند شم درس بخونم عصرش هم کلا احساس خواب الودگی خیلی دارم!و این موضوع اعصابمو ریخته بهم چون من باید روزی 12 ساعت حداقلش درس بخونم!ولی نمیدونم چطور این مشکلو رفعش کنم!واسه افزایش انرژی و اینکه ضعف بدنیت از بین بره و این خواب الودگیه کم بشه چه دارویی خوبه!یه قرصی چیزی هست بتونه این مشکلو رفع کنه!لطفا از این پیشنهادا ندین که بدنت عادت نداره و باید کم کم شروع کنی به خوندن تا بدنت عادت کنه و...اینا من مجبورم روزی حداقل 12 ساعت نان استاپ بدون کم و زیاد کردن ساعت مطالعه درس بخونم این که دو روز بکوب بخونم یه روزش ****** بره اینطوری من نمیتونم اون چیزی که تو ذهنمه رو اجراییش کنم.ولی همش ضعف بدنی شدید دارم.دکتر هم رفتم بعد کلی چکاپ گفت فقط یکم ویتامین دی بدنت کمه و مشکلی نداری قرص ویتامین دی هم نوشت ولی مشکلو حل نکرد..کلافه شدم از این وضعیت کسی دارویی قرصی چیزی سراغ نداره انرژی رو 10000 برابر افزایش بده


سلام وقتتون بخیر
تجربه ی شخصی خودم اینه که که ساعت خواب ثابت داشته باشیم و تو طول هفته مثلا یه تفریحی باشه(اسختر یا پینک پنگ یا ...).حالا باز هم فرد به فرد فرق داره شرایط اما من اینجوری هم موقع کنکور و هم داشنگاه نتیجه گرفتم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mohamad_R

کم کم این تاپیک تبدیل میشه به منبع و رفرنس بیشتر منابع معتبر علمی از لحاظ اعصاب . خواب . تغییرات هورمونی . ساعت بیلوژیکی . 


صرفا جهت مزاح . ممنون از استارتر :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

+ اضافه کنم که مرتب کردن تخت خوابتون = کرخی کمتر
  صبحا درجا پاشین و تختتون رو مرتب کنید . پنجره اتاق رو باز کنین و چندتا نفس عمیق بکشین . 
نرین دستشویی بخوابین . همورویید میشین  :Yahoo (20): 

حد المکان تو ساعات اوج خواب (بعد ناهار - ساعت 12 ظهر)  ذهنتون رو شرطی کنین . این طوری که اقا مثلا من 3 تا کلوز  با درصد خوب بزنم حق دارم برم بمیرم . :Yahoo (19):  ( در اینجا مردن یعنی خوابیدن)   و این مردن شما نباید 30 مین زیاد شه که کلا گند میزنه به روزتون . 
حالا چطور ما بیدار شیم از خواب  دشششووووواری یه ملته :
- نصب اپ آلارمی و اپشن حل ریاضیات 
- پیشنهاد شکنجه دادن شما به خانواده در خصوص بیدار نشدن . بخصوص مادران عزیز 
- خواب کافی  (6 ساعت ) (دیگه خیلی گشاد باشی 7 ساعت)  بیشتر باشه باید اسمت رو بزاری شیر خوار
- عدم استفاده از فضای مجازی و کلا مانیتور  در حین قبل خواب شبانه ( کلا میزنه به هم)
- استفاده از دمنوش های گل گاو زبان / بهار نارنج قبل از خواب که آرام بخوابین و بدنتون ریکاوری بشه خوب . (البته خود دانید فردا اور دوز میکنید میریزین سر من)
- صبحانه کافی در صبح . مانند شیره انگور ، پنیر و گردو ، املت مشتی فلفلی  و....  یه گپ کوچولو با خانواده در صبح که کرخی در بیاین  (ملت صب نزنین کله پاچه که بعد لازم باشه بخوابی هضم شه)
- ببینید یه روال زندگی هست که صب اول وقت شما میری دوش میگیری اما این شرایط داره . با اب گرم دوش نگیرید . که بدنتون رو اروم میکنه و بعد دوش خوابتون میاد . دوش ولرم که به سرد میل کنه تابعش خوبه و شارژ میکنه . (ملت ناشتا نرید حموم اونجا تموم کنید ، بعد بریزن سرم)

یه مدت هم حین درس خرما میخوردم من که غوغا میکرد (پ.ن الان روزه ایم دهن بستس حتی فحش هم نمیتونم بدم)  امتحان کنین حین درس خوندن انرژی خوبی میده بهتون :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113): 
موفق باشید .

----------


## tataloo

> *
> 
> ۷۵؟! تاثیر داشت؟
> پ ن؛ خیلی شیرینی نخور ، واسه حافظه خوب نیس*


اره 75 البته تو دیجی کالا دیدم همونو 60 زده بود اینجا 15 بیشتر گرفت!تاثیر هم تا یه دو سه ساعتی خوبه بعدش باز میفتم رو خواب!نمیدونم دوزشو زیاد کنم یا روزی چند بار بخورم :Yahoo (35): یبارم عصر ساعت 5 خوردم کلا شبش بیدار بودم خوابمم بهم ریخت :Yahoo (21): یبار صبح باید بخورم یه بار ظهر ببینم چجوره چون تا الان فقط صبح خوردم ولی اثرش دو سه ساعت رو من بیشتر نیس اون اثری که فکرشو میکردم نداشته مگه اینکه زیادتر بخورم

----------


## Nerd_Girl

برا من آهنگ و قهوه باعث میشه خواب از سرم بپره ،معمولا ظهرا یه فنجون قهوه ترک آماده میکنم تا اون آماده بشه همراه آهنگ راه میرم اینطوری خواب از سرم میپره و سرحال میشم
یه چیزی فکر میکنم باید بگم این که برخلاف تصور بقیه قهوه ی غلیظ و قهوه ای که کافئین زیادی داره خیلی وقتا نه تنها باعث سرحال شدن نمیشه بلکه آدمو سست و خواب آلود میکنه . و اینکه تا ثیر قهوه بستگی زمان مصرف و بدن اون فرد داره برا همه یه جور جواب نمیده پس خودتون رو با مارک قهوه و... زیاد درگیر نکنین .

----------

